# Networkmanager und wpa_supplicant

## Erdie

Hallo,

für mein wlan nutze ich zur Zeit wpa_suppliciant und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Vor allem schätze ich, daß´die bereits eingetragenen wlan Verbindungen schon beim Systemstart gestartet werden und man hat sich schon ohne X zur Verfügung.

Ich möchte gerne den networkmanager für meinen UMTS stick sowie bluetooth ausporbieren, frage mich allerdings in diesem Zusammenhang, ob der networkmanager mir evtl. zu tief in die Konfiguration hineinpfuscht und das setup von wpa_suppliciant stören könnte. Vertragen sich beide Tools?

Networkmanager ist ja ein typische GUI Tool, eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau sozusagen, und wenn ich mir das Kubuntu meiner Frau anschaue, in dem alles über den Networkmanager läuft, also Verbindungsaufbau wlan eth0 usw, dann ist es genau das, was ich nicht will. Ich möchte NUR UMTS Stick und falls möglich bluetooth darüber verwalten. Geht das so wie ich mir das vorstelle?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Hmm .. dann laß ich es doch lieber  :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Erdie,

nu schmeiss mal nicht so schnell die Flinte ins Korn.

Mit ein bischen englisch lönnte dir vermutlich folgender Link / Info weiterhelfen...

Guckst du hier:

http://qiaomuf.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/let-networkmanager-work-togerther-with-init-scripts/

Viel Erfolg, Andy.

----------

